# Cutting Stove Pipe?



## KFC (Nov 11, 2008)

I've found that cutting single wall stove pipe is very difficult. Can some of you more experienced members point me in the right direction. The sawzall with a long metal blade has not worked well.


----------



## blue66 (Nov 11, 2008)

I always use a chop saw. Kind of like a miter saw for trim work but uses an abrasive wheel for cutting metals. Works pretty well.....


----------



## AIM (Nov 11, 2008)

I have used my small (4") grinder with cut off wheels and it works great but not everyone owns this tool. I'm certain that you know SOMEBODY that does though.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 11, 2008)

Funny, I think I've done all of the suggested idea's but, What I use now is air shears. "Hot knife" though butter. And they're really not that expensive.


----------



## bore_pig (Nov 11, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Does the pipe have a seam where it can be opened up? If so it can be cut with tin snips. Even if it doesn't tin snips may be your best option except right at the seam.



:agree2: 
Use a good offset snips!


----------



## avalancher (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a air powered angle head die grinder with a narrow kerf cutting wheel. Cuts it right quick, and wont damage the seam.
You can get one right cheap at HomeDepot.


----------



## danrclem (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a pair of Metal Masters but the cutoff wheel on a grinder sounds good.


----------



## mattmc2003 (Nov 11, 2008)

I second chop saw method. I just used one not three days ago, with the abrasive wheel, and it beat the crap out of tin snips and side cutters. Loosley clamp it in the saw, start the cut on your mark, and spin the pipe. When your done use an old saw file to knock off the burrs.


----------



## wkpoor (Nov 11, 2008)

All suggestions were good ones. I'll add one more that works good and is pretty cheap. Hand nibblers. The pair I have makes a neat bur free cut and goes right through the crimp with hardly any distortion. It is a bit slow though. When your done however the pipes looks like it was made that size.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 11, 2008)

Good pair of tin snips or nibbler will have it cut before you can locate and plug in the fancy tools.

Mangle the seam? So what. A thin blade screwdriver will have it straightened out in 5 seconds if it even needs doing.

Cut off wheels? Chop saws? Way over kill and you have sparklies flying everywhere as well as a rough finish.

Okay, so that is all a bit overboard but a lot of truth in it.

Harry K


----------



## excess650 (Nov 11, 2008)

good shears and take your time


----------



## nametrux (Nov 11, 2008)

*Stove pipe Shears*

Ever hear of Stove pipe shears? Some folks call them double cutting shears. Not worth buying for the homeowner but if you find a good pair at a sale or flea market it might be a good investment. Hmmm. Cant seem to know how to post pic. Just google them.


----------



## DWittenbreder (Nov 11, 2008)

*pipe cutting*

+1 on the chop saw method!!!


----------



## LAH (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the 4" grinder.


----------



## Mkarlson (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a rocked out chain on my 359.  

No really the last one I cut started with my dremel...darn wheels arent big enough.
2nd try was with jigsaw(had tried sawzall before and didnt look pretty) was no good.
3rd try used trusty old snips.......why mess with a good thing.:monkey:


----------



## LTREES (Nov 11, 2008)

AIM said:


> I have used my small (4") grinder with cut off wheels and it works great but not everyone owns this tool. I'm certain that you know SOMEBODY that does though.



Time to go shopping? :monkey: The house NEEDS a new tool! Honey, I'll be right back. My wife loves that one.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Nov 11, 2008)

bore_pig said:


> :agree2:
> Use a good offset snips!


+! We used to call them aviation snips. I gave a pair that I have saved for years. Believe me and BP, they work. :agree2:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> +! We used to call them aviation snips. I gave a pair that I have saved for years. Believe me and BP, they work. :agree2:



Yep! There are some jobs that power equipment just doesn't do as well or as simple as the old tried and true tools. I have left, right, straight aviations snips, nibbler and a BIG straight cut one.

Harry K


----------



## skid row (Nov 12, 2008)

I use an air nibbler. Cuts 24 gauge fast and leaves an edge that wont cut ya.


----------



## RodneyG (Nov 12, 2008)

I used a jig saw with a Bi-Metal blade. Find a round piece of wood from your wood pile that will fit snug inside of the pipe if it dosen't come apart. Use your drill and a bit to get a hole started for your blade. If pipe comes apart just wrap it around a larger fire log and cut away. Works for me.


RodneyG


----------



## aandabooks (Nov 12, 2008)

Dull carbide blade mounted backwards on a 10" Compound Miter saw.


----------

